# DS #5501: Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2 Professional (Japan)



## Chanser (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6948^^


----------



## m_babble (Mar 29, 2011)

When are we going to see this game in English, for crying out loud?!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this version for business people who wear suits while they play video games? ha ha, whats with the professional title?


----------



## Chanser (Mar 29, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Is this version for business people who wear suits while they play video games? ha ha, whats with the professional title?
> QUOTEDragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2 was a hit when it came out, this time, Square Enix amps up the battle strategy and excitement elements by providing you with new monsters and new maps. You can bring your trained up monsters from your old game into this Professional version, or you can set off to get the new monsters, there are more than 100 types waiting for you to adopt.
> 
> Make use of the wi-fi connection of your console and engage in battle with up to 8 players. When you get really good, you might even want to enter the ranking battles to see who is the best strategist in monster battles in your region.


----------



## ladypoodle (Mar 29, 2011)

Fix for DQM: J2 Professional


```
00004500: AB 6C 48 42 E2 00 9B 10 0E E3 62 A1 B4 96 67 FB ? 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 83 A8 00 00 07 40 2D E9 
00004510: F8 E8 C7 E2 A8 E1 87 76 96 9D F5 6C A0 3C F0 1A ? 14 00 9F E5 14 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 
00004520: FA B2 CF B2 13 94 FE 10 9C 6B 4A 11 C4 5A 4F F3 ? 0C 00 9F 05 00 00 81 05 07 80 BD E8 EC 90 1D 02 
00004530: C9 D3 5E 75 ? C8 88 1D 02 
00004535: 6E 0B C7 ? 15 00 02 
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? C3 FE FF EA
```


----------



## pokeeiyuu (Mar 30, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> When are we going to see this game in English, for crying out loud?!



The first Joker 2, at least, had translated monster names already in the ROM. This one doesn't even have that.


----------



## ThePorks (Mar 30, 2011)

I seriously can't see this getting a western release, due to the DS being basically near the end of its life.  Maybe it will eventually be available for download to the 3DS via the shop, as they did with 'retro' games on the Wii?


----------



## Celice (Mar 30, 2011)

pokeeiyuu said:
			
		

> m_babble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo had said it's going to look into localizing a few unreleased titles in order to keep DS sales going for a bit.  Import-fans were happy at hearing this.  

Though nothing should be like the PS2--that system _still_ has games coming out.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 30, 2011)

"Near the end of its life"...

BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAAAHHH

There is more DS than stars in the sky and the 3DS can play old games.

Think about it.


----------



## ThePorks (Mar 30, 2011)

Kawo said:
			
		

> "Near the end of its life"...
> 
> BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAAAHHH
> 
> ...



Yeah, but most developers will switch to 3DS game production, just as they switched from GBA to DS,  including the in-house production teams.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 30, 2011)

ThePorks said:
			
		

> Kawo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are talking about translations here. Not development.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 30, 2011)

Kawo said:
			
		

> "Near the end of its life"...
> 
> BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAAAHHH


A system's life ends when its next generation starts.  So yes, its life is over.  What you mean is
"The DS is dying"...

BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAAAHHH


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2011)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> ThePorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED a translation for this game. NEED.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 30, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> When are we going to see this game in English, for crying out loud?!


never


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess I got my wish,I was hoping for an early release...


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish the game is English so that I can play it. I don't understand Japanese.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 30, 2011)

The DS is not dieing -.-' 3DS is just a weak comparision to the PS3 and PS2. 3DS games are barely different from normal ds games so the ds games will continue their lifespan. Remember the GBA to NDS was a complete different conversion than the DS to the 3DS. Even the names tell you the kind of change the both of them went through.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is time to playing this games!

AR codes ==> http://yuzuru.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/gameur.../1301385698/l50


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 30, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I wish the game is English so that I can play it. I don't understand Japanese.



It's not that hard to play once you memorize what the buttons on the battle menu do,theres a spreadsheet for the traits and attacks....


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 30, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> The DS is not dieing -.-' 3DS is just a weak comparision to the PS3 and PS2. 3DS games are barely different from normal ds games so the ds games will continue their lifespan. Remember the GBA to NDS was a complete different conversion than the DS to the 3DS. Even the names tell you the kind of change the both of them went through.


You haven't tried the 3DS yet, have you >.<
It's like saying that GBC and GBA games were the same...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 30, 2011)

ThePorks said:
			
		

> Yeah, but most developers will switch to 3DS game production, just as they switched from GBA to DS,  including the in-house production teams.


Ummmmm, really??? Because the last Gameboy Advanced game to be released was Samurai Deeper Kyo in Feburary 2008, almost a full 4 years after the DS was introduced and even 2 years after the DS Lite was released.


----------



## Alison1 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice game!
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2 Professional (Japan)


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there an actual competitive community for DQ Monsters, like there is for Pokémon?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont think so, monsters in this game can all reach the same stats if you spend enough time with them, afterwards, everything else is just depending on immunities (of which the higher class monsters have more) and abilities. But theres really not a lot of tactic online.

the game itself is great, and among friends who dont cheat, its probably great for multiplayer too, but online, its just asians and cheater everywhere, in a bad way


----------



## CrimsonFist (Mar 31, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> I dont think so, monsters in this game can all reach the same stats if you spend enough time with them, afterwards, everything else is just depending on immunities (of which the higher class monsters have more) and abilities. But theres really not a lot of tactic online.
> 
> the game itself is great, and among friends who dont cheat, its probably great for multiplayer too, but online, its just *asians* and cheater everywhere, in a bad way



It is only officially released in Japan


----------



## .Darky (Apr 1, 2011)

SE better release this one in english.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL somebody doesn't know about stat caps.

I could also see matches limited only to lower classes of monsters as being hellafun.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> ThePorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major Developers. Ubisoft, THQ, Square Enix, Nintendo (obviously).. they're probably not going to make that many games for the DS anymore.


----------



## dryo (Apr 6, 2011)

¨Professional?..so youll get paid if you get a pro monster joker license? I mean...with this economy anyone would try anything you know.


----------



## SOuimet (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there some translation project running already?

I have something like 70% of the game's alphabet decoded to unicode characters. 

Using this, I can translate ingame enemies name using google translation, but it's not really that good of a translation...

Also, I don't know yet the ingame offsets of the menu texts or the displayed text.


----------



## .allbliss. (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, guys... 

This may sound stupid, but given the fact that I can't read Japanese, well, it's.. so... maybe... if... er... where can I view the monster encyclopedia?


----------

